# My Fender roller.. dents and dings be gone!!!



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 29, 2012)

I love this tool!! These were made by a bicycle guy in stockton California. There are a few people with these tools out there, be it original rollers to some home made versions.  Here is how mine looks and how it works. NO different than english wheels and pretty basic so long as the metal has not been stretched it'll level dents and dings smooth as if they were never there.  Also if the metal is clean and if heavy pitting isn't an issue, its like power steering on a cadillac...smooth all the way.  So beware when you're out looking for candidate fenders to save.  Remember dirty...rust ridden parts will need lots of cleaning before they get worked on otherwise you risk pressing debri, grains of sand/rock right into the metal which will create bulges on the top surface.  If pitting is real bad it may not be worth the effort unless they are hard to find fenders then where theres a will theres way.  ok so check out the before and after pics i have posted here on a rear 1950s panther fender i worked on.  I can fix dents and dings on most fenders ...they can't all be saved but ill give it my best shot with creased areas it can be a real challenge as this tool has limitations but anything else in between is fair game.  $5.00 per 15 minutes of labor.  Im located in the San Francisco area.  sj_biker@hotmail.com if you have any questions, to say hello, or to get honest answers to potential fender repair.  I dont weld.....yet.... but i have a few good men that can take care of that locally.  keep biking till the pedals fall off.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 29, 2012)

*fender rolled*

panther fender before and after


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 29, 2012)

*before and after*

schwinn 1950s panther fender rolled


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 29, 2012)

*makes all the difference ....*

When those fenders are rolled it makes all the difference


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 29, 2012)

By the way is there a past thread about the different fender roller brands??


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 1, 2012)

That's really neat, gonna have to find one of those someday and an English wheel. Those fenders came out perfect keep it up who knows there may be some other members in need of this service!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 2, 2012)

*hello  fender roller*

i am  building my owne i think it  will    work about like  yours could u send  me a picture of  yours  please  id like to see if it is like mine  chucksoldbikes  cpcsps@yahoo.com some one had one on here   a  while back  and i     coppied it  and am making  mine like  that


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> schwinn 1950s panther fender rolled




Nice job. I need to buy one.


----------

